# Guess the herp



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys,
Rules:
Yes or no questions only
Whoever wins does the next one


----------



## naledge (Mar 22, 2010)

is it a gecko?


----------



## naledge (Mar 22, 2010)

U. milii ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes it is Nephurus milii, your turn


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

ok seeing as Naledge is a no show il do another one


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 22, 2010)

dragon?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

central netted dragon?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> central netted dragon?


Arg I need to make it harder next time.
Yes its a Central Netted Dragon, your turn


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Seeing as though Kitah doesn't seem to want in would someone else like to do one?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Here ya go Gex.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a snake :lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 22, 2010)

bhp


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's a snake :lol:


 
Spot on Michael! 



azn4114 said:


> bhp


 
Damn I should have made it more difficult


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

here is one for you


----------



## VickiR (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it a lizard?

Lace monitor?




Waterrat said:


> here is one for you


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

vrog1076 said:


> Is it a lizard?
> 
> Lace monitor?




No, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

_hmm Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae ?_


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> _hmm Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae ?_




noup. :lol:got you with this one, eh?:lol:


----------



## Chalky77 (Mar 22, 2010)

water moniter


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

is it australian michael?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Highly doubt it but I may aswell have a stab...

Acrochordus arafurae?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to file snake or maybe turtle neck.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Highly doubt it but I may aswell have a stab...
> 
> Acrochordus arafurae?




Winner!

Try the next one.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait your turn micheal, its matts go,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

scrubby?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Wait your turn micheal, its matts go,



sorry, over to Matt, I have to go now anyway.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Winner!
> 
> Try the next one.


 
Wow! I pretty much convinced myself that it wasn't that 

I'd guess scrub for the next one but the scales are telling me it isnt.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 22, 2010)

is it a ghila monster?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't leave us hanging though Michael...

Here's my next one...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow! I pretty much convinced myself that it wasn't that
> 
> I'd guess scrub for the next one but the scales are telling me it isnt.


 

thats what I thought too matt 

how many times can I change my guess??


----------



## percey39 (Mar 22, 2010)

coastal oops thats for waterats


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> thats what I thought too matt
> 
> how many times can I change my guess??


 
Just keep guessing till you get it haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

do we get yes/no hints?
is it an elapid?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2010)

@ matt..tigersnake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

copperhead


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> @ matt..tigersnake?


 
Nope. 

Yeah Farma its yes and no hints and I'm assuming can only be Australian herps? Gex made the rules but he's gone now lol


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

taipan


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2010)

i am going to guess" spotted black


Waterrat said:


> Winner!
> 
> Try the next one.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm confused at which one is being guessed at now???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok new rule, Australian herps only :lol:
Whoever wins posts the next one, so its Matts turn.

Thanks Gex


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

ur 1895th post


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2010)

if that was directed at me.... thats why i quoted it... 


Mattsnake said:


> I'm confused at which one is being guessed at now???


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 22, 2010)

seriously shingle back?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Ok new rule, Australian herps only :lol:
> Whoever wins posts the next one, so its Matts turn.
> 
> Thanks Gex


 
Ok so we're guessing mine 
Michael isn't here to reply to his anyway..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt
Is it a snake?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ok for michaels I'll guess _guttatus_
and matt is it _irregularis_


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> ok for michaels I'll guess _guttatus_
> and matt is it _irregularis_


 
Nope not a Boiga


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

whip?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Elapid?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> whip?


 
No



Geckoman said:


> Elapid?


 
Yes


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

I,ll have a stab at a mulga???


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm going to guess some sort of brown snake.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

dreamkiller said:


> I,ll have a stab at a mulga???


 


greenrx7 said:


> i'm going to guess some sort of brown snake.


 
Not a Pseudechis or Pseudonaja


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

_pseudonaja_


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

Tiger snake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

dunmalls?


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

death adder


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> Tiger snake?


 Already been guessed


Farma said:


> dunmalls?


 Nope


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Im joining in,,,Coastal Taipan.. ?
Can you all use common names...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

dreamkiller said:


> death adder


 
Nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry Dreamkiller...I just realised you had half guessed it pages back...



Sel said:


> Im joining in,,,Coastal Taipan.. ?
> Can you all use common names...


 
Bingo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

swampy


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Yay me!


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Common Adder?


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

nope


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

night tiger


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2010)

bredli?


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

guess again


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> bredli?


spot on!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

aw i missed that one


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

That's the evilest looking bredli Ive ever seen!


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 22, 2010)

That shot of mine was of a Spotted Black snake.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake seems to be good at this game wanna take my go...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> That shot of mine was of a Spotted Black snake.


 
woo hoo


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> That shot of mine was of a Spotted Black snake.


 
Farma got it then...
Looks like it would have been a nice looking spotted black too.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> Mattsnake seems to be good at this game wanna take my go...


 
Give it to Farma I reckon


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry I'll try to make that bigger


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh well I'm gunna start guessing coz I like this game...

RBBS?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oh well I'm gunna start guessing coz I like this game...
> 
> RBBS?


 
nope

and I cant make it bigger so should I do another one?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Blackish Blind Snake?

Its up to you...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

no not a blind snake


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Am I the only one playing this game now?

Is it an elapid?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah its an elapid


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Small eyed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

nope not a smalleyed


----------



## squishi (Mar 22, 2010)

black tiger?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

squishi said:


> black tiger?


 
nope


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

come on it was an easy one :lol:


----------



## Tinky (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry the picture is very small, so I'm going to guess : Black Garden Hose, often mistaken for a snake.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Black whip snake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Tinky said:


> Sorry the picture is very small, so I'm going to guess : Black Garden Hose, often mistaken for a snake.


 
sorry Tinky
that was very creative though


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Marsh Snake


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Black whip snake?


 
no


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Marsh Snake


 
nope


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh of course! It's a Crowned of some sort... Golden Crowned?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Ornamental?


----------



## squishi (Mar 22, 2010)

is it australian?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Dwarf Crowned?

Sorry Im getting impatient haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

No wait... I take that back, not a Golden Crowned. White Crowned?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh of course! It's a Crowned of some sort... Golden Crowned?


 nope



Mattsnake said:


> Ornamental?


 nope



squishi said:


> is it australian?


 yep


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

squishi said:


> is it australian?


 
Yep has to be Australian herps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

its not a crowned of any sort


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

**** this I don't care what it is!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

bandy bandy


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Black P. guttatus?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahaha dont give up dan you havent even named half the black elapids yet


----------



## squishi (Mar 22, 2010)

i know nothing about elapids
pale headed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> bandy bandy


 
we have a winner


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

I know, I just wanted to give others a chance....


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> we have a winner


 
I cry picture was too small! :lol:


Off ya go Jimbo.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimbo you better not make us wait too long for another pic, I'm super bored here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I know, I just wanted to give others a chance....


 


Mattsnake said:


> I cry picture was too small! :lol:
> 
> 
> Off ya go Jimba


 

hahaha well someone go again I like this game


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

This is keeping me really entertained haha ...I have such a sad life!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Edit* ok he's going Ill post it later


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

OK just let me get 1. I only guessed cos i read about them in a mag yesterday lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

is it a gecko dan?
ok scrap that question then


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

i dunno if its anyones go,


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Edit* ok he's going Ill post it later


 
If you win  

Ive got a pretty epic one lined up haha


Rules are it has to be your own pic too right? No pinching from google?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, I had to go to class just before after guessing the central netted  (first page)
edit: sorry, someone beat me!

You can still have a go at this one if you like...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattmc - golden crowned ...but its Jimbo's go lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Sorry, I had to go to class just before after guessing the central netted
> 
> Heres one for ya!


 
eastern longneck


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

negative


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

damn now its getting hetic wait for jimbo guys he won fair and square


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

yeh your right, didnt know if it was anyones go, sorry jimbo if your out there


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, I only posted cause I got one on the first page (I know, I missed it- had to go to class/uni) and noone had one going at the time, when I went to post. my apologies!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

We're all waiting Jimbo


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Sorry, I only posted cause I got one on the first page (I know, I missed it- had to go to class/uni) and noone had one going at the time, when I went to post. my apologies!


 
ok we'll run with that
um murray shortneck?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

Go ahead dan im struggling here. lol. sorry


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

not murray, and not a ELN


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

pignose


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Saw-shell?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope. What makes ya think its a turtle? 

Edit; that was a nope to pignose and saw shell


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok try this one


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

oedura tyroni?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Nope. What makes ya think its a turtle?


 
hmm dunno :?


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Bearded dragon @ Kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know geckos well.. but marbled velvet gecko?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Spotted Velvet

Ok one at a time people!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

damn matt that was fast. or im crap ur go


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Eastern Water at Kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok; my pic isn't of a sawshell, murray, pignose, eastern longneck or a bearded dragon 

edit again; not water dragon either


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

herps are herps


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

is it a frog kitah?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

At Matt- Ornate Burrowing?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Negative, it is a reptile  If its too hectic here guys, feel free to leave mine- it was me that stuffed up after all!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Too many going at once! lol


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry dan, not ornate


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Theres only one going ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Scarlet sided pobblebonk? Lol, I laugh every time I hear it's name


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I dont do frogs lol
so kitah it it a turtle


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry dan, not scarlet.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, it is a turtle. I just asked why you thought it was a turtle to throw you lol


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> I dont do frogs lol
> so kitah it it a turtle


 
frogs are herps. as this game is guess the herp, you fail to qualify.

hhehehe


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Krefft's @ Kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Krefft's @ Kitah



Yup. Only turtle I have


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

rugosa matt?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Yup. Only turtle I have


 
Yes! Should I go or just let mattmc be the only one?


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

matt doesnt count


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Lucky guess Matt, all turtles are the same, only difference is there name.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> rugosa matt?


 
and you said you didnt do frogs...100 points!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

booroloong frog?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

mattmc said:


> and you said you didnt do frogs...100 points!


 
hahaha wicked lol
I'll let dan go


----------



## mattmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> booroloong frog?


 
no its rugosa


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Shotgun!

Actually nah Dan can go...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Shotgun!


 
hahaha you and dan fight it out :lol:


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

My go...

Easy one first. Those with a decent field guide should get this easily if they didn't already know it. 









-H


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

dan's taking too long you go matt with your hard one


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

If ya dont hurry up Dan I'll go... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

sphyrurus


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

N. sheai ?

wait sheai has claws so it cant be that..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

no wait asper


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not good at geckos... nephrurus amyae?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Nah, shaei... good work. They have heavily banded digits!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry guys was in the shower! I'm calling N. asper

Edit. damn it!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

I win again! I shred at this game! haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

But you spelled it wrong so only 1/2 mark for you. Hurry up and post your epic one


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Haha. I'm not great at IDing things, but want to get better so this is pretty fun/informative  I've been googling every herp mentioned so far...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Here we go....


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Paradelma orientalis


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Brigalow scaly foot! 

Edit: Damn Nephrurus beat me


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> But you spelled it wrong so only 1/2 mark for you. Hurry up and post your epic one


 
I didn't spell it wrong??? lol


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, another easy one. 








-H


----------



## jinin (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Brigalow scaly foot!
> 
> Edit: Damn Nephrurus beat me



agreed


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Paradelma orientalis


 


DanTheMan said:


> Brigalow scaly foot!
> 
> Edit: Damn Nephrurus beat me


 
Well that was an epic fail then 

Good work Neph


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I didn't spell it wrong??? lol



Haha, ignore that.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

erm.. pink tongued skink?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Northern Blue Tongue?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Northern Blue Tongue, Kimberley "type"







Your go Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

plagiocephalus

oh damn


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I really shouldn't even try, cause I'm just embarrassing myself  ah well! Hopefully noone minds lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Pink tongued skink was a good guess... just not the correct answer


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

byreni


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Beaked Gecko


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

_Rhychoedura ornata_


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Who asked you Matt? Haha, I knew you would get that one. A minute too slow Nephrurus!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Easy one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

scalaris


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

V. various?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

or maybe lacie


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Not scalaris or varius


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

gouldii


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

What makes you think its a monitor?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

V. tritis


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Edit...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

tristis
oh dan beat me


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

You got it Dan, just too slow Farma

wait dan took his answer away? lol That means Josh wins! haha


----------



## josh14 (Mar 22, 2010)

*wrong*


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Hold up... it was tristis? You're last comment threw me off and I edited it! Haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hold up... it was tristis? You're last comment threw me off and I edited it! Haha


 
lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

It was V. tristis


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2010)

heath monitor


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

haha another small one :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

I edited it back, but that's cheating so farma's go


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

goodluck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2010)

i thought it may have been a black -tailed " dam


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

wild stab at a tassie tiger snake? (time to embarrass myself even more lol)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm nope not a tiger


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Copperhead? 

Your not embarrassing yourself Kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Shall be way wrong again- copperhead?

edit; Good, you may have beat me matt, but at least it wasn't right! haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

nope not a copperhead


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

what makes you think its a snake?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Marsh snake?


Is it a snake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha yeah its a snake but not a marshsnake


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

small eyed?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Pseudechis guttatus???


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Common Adder - Bellingen local?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> small eyed?


 nope



Nephrurus said:


> Pseudechis guttatus???


 nope


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

no matt not an adder


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn you and your black snakes! Is it an elapid?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

A. maculosa
now Im just taking random stabs


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Damn you and your black snakes! Is it an elapid?


 haha yeah its an elapid



Mattsnake said:


> A. maculosa
> now Im just taking random stabs


na elapid matt


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a Bandy Bandy again?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

red bellied black snake


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Not a Bandy Bandy again?


 
haha no (new rule cant do the same thing twice)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> red bellied black snake


 
no


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

White Crowned?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

There's no way anyone could tell what this is haha, simply guess....
White Crowned?

Edit: Too slow again, I hope it's not a White Crowned then!


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Stephens banded snake..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

YAY Sel got it


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Good one sel.
-H


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Sel always gets them first guess....she's cheating somehow! haha


*edit - bet Farma told her in chat  lol


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Yay.

I dont know how to crop a pic..so let someone else go.


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sel always gets them first guess....she's cheating somehow! haha



Lol no im not!! I just dont throw out random names like you guys 

You want my go Matt?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Sel said:


> Yay.
> 
> I dont know how to crop a pic..so let someone else go.


 
You choose otherwise 10 people will post at once lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sel always gets them first guess....she's cheating somehow! haha
> 
> 
> *edit - bet Farma told her in chat  lol


 haha na I dont cheat lol



Sel said:


> Yay.
> 
> I dont know how to crop a pic..so let someone else go.


 you have to pic someone Sel


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Sel picked me.


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, well i take matts go back now coz he accused me of cheating. 

Kitah can have a go.

edit: or neph lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Edit; changed my mind on Nephrurus's one.. lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Southern Spiny tail?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

eastern spinytailed
_intermedius_


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Neither of them. I can't remember what the common name is though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

rankini


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

spinigerus


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

S. krisalys


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

NO, No and no...

Different species again... I think i made it too tricky. Should have put more characteristics in there. 

-H


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

williamsi


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

So not _Strophurus_ at all?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope, not williamsi... Of course it's strophurus... 

Just not the one you've mentioned.

-H


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

marmoratus


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Strophurus strophurus?

Thats all Ive got without going in hunt of a field guide lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

S. spinigerus? or S. ciliaris


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

YES! DING DING DING!

Strophurus strophurus... very common in WA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

well I went and got my field guide and still have no idea


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Sigh... Matt again. Hurry up and post something from out west so I can guess it 1st try


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally! Probably will be guessed in one hit aha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

burtons


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow this has taken off, its going good now but if its not your turn dont post a pic FFS, it got so confusing a few pages back.

Oh and pics of Google are fine imo

And for Sel use Windows photo gallery to crop pics

Thanks Gex


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it a Delma of some sort?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Burtons - Mt. Glorious locality


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> burtons


 
Bloody hell Farma! :lol: Ive gotta source some more difficult pics


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Burtons - Mt. Glorious locality


 
Haha spot on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha Kitah can have a go now


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Burtons - Mt. Glorious locality


Nice one:lol:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

right.. am i going or is someone else going to again? lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> hahaha Kitah can have a go now


Looks like its yours Kitah


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Do I get points for the right locality?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll buy you maccas Dan... lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Yusssssss!

Kitah... that looks like a heap of little stones haha.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, lookit that, it does too! lol. Promise its not


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

is it a turtle


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. Do I have to say? lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it a lizard?

Not a Krefft's again? lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, its not a frog (or toad). does that help? lol

And no, its not a kreffts again  I promise I wont use the same species twice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

western swamp tortoise


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

not a western swap tortoise (never heard of those before- strange looking critter!)

it IS a species of turtle.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh god another turtle... I'm going to go watch a movie haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

emydura species?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry Dan. I figured this one could be a bit more of a challenge. I have others that would interest you more, perhaps  

Its a fairly large species- not Emydura


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

_Chelodina expansa_

_Edit: As you can probably tell from the guess, I know not 1 tiny little bit about turtles . I just googled Australian species and chose that one _


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Mary River?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

elseya dentata


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

not mary river, _Chelodina expansa _or _Elseya dentata _


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Haha, it's ok I was going anyway but thought I might make you feel responsible 1st


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, so long as you have a good excuse Dan :lol:. Enjoy your movie! (if you are indeed going to watch a movie, that is!)


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

_Elseya lavarackorum ?_


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

No- think big


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

marine?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

about that size, yeah- marine


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

pig nose


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

edit - Damn too slow! Didnt see that it was marine...

....leatherback?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt, how could you NOT get it in there? Jeeze! lol 

Not pig nose either


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Green turtle


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

I was sticking to fresh water...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Nephrurus has been the closest, but no. Photo taken in Qld


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 22, 2010)

olive ridley


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Loggerhead

(Actually going to watch movie now!)


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Loggerhead Turtle


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Eretmochelys imbricata


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Flatback sea turtle


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Hawksbill Turtle


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Loggerhead
> 
> (Actually going to watch movie now!)




Now, see, turtles aren't that bad! Nephrurus and Dan both posted at exactly the same time.. so you choose who does the next one  Meanwhile, I'm off to woolworths to get a chicken, if they have any left... mhmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

aww cute


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Aww what a little cutie!
Looks like its on Neph seeing Dan's going off to watch a movie (porn).


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, this one is a toughie, but it has all the identifying characteristics showing in the picture..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

oh FFS neph


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Na! I came back to see if I was right! My turn


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

a penny lizard lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

pinktongue dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh crap... Garden Skinks... 
Sorry you were right Kitah! Turtles aren't that bad at all!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah I don't do garden skinks...


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Go away Josh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

lol

thats a nice one


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

amax Neph


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

No not Amax... Good guess though... quite close. 

-h


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

johnstonei


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, Carlia johnstonei.... a kimberley endemic. Great little species! 

your go farma!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

um blakehose can have a go


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

So its a penny lizard from the Kimberley's .....nice!

Well done Farma, you did bloody well to ID a skink that quick!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Naww farma you should post one! 

And I was in luck! they just marked the chooks down again = $5 hot chickens! I'm set for dinner


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon Farma...post another tiny picture of a black snake...


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheers Farma ! This one will be easy...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

spotted python? doesn't look right.. but ya never know!


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 22, 2010)

western netted dragon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> So its a penny lizard from the Kimberley's .....nice!
> 
> Well done Farma, you did bloody well to ID a skink that quick!


 well what can I say theres not many skinks like that with keeled scales 



Kitah said:


> Naww farma you should post one!
> 
> And I was in luck! they just marked the chooks down again = $5 hot chickens! I'm set for dinner


 $5 chooken.... thats a bargin



Mattsnake said:


> C'mon Farma...post another tiny picture of a black snake...


 lol I have got one



blakehose said:


> Cheers Farma ! This one will be easy...


 and blake I cant see it

sorry now I can


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

I might have to go get some glasses before I can ID that one Blake


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

no and no, sorry Farma I sent without attaching it. it's small but hey, makes it more interesting 

Edit: Apologies for the small picture, but if it's any bigger it will be too easy


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

If I squint... you have some flaky/ scaley form of dermatitis around a freckle or mole?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it a lizard?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

freshie


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

It is a snake


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Python?


----------



## Sel (Mar 22, 2010)

Bhp?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Python, yes. Bhp, no.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Inland?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Stimsons?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

No, and no


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

A. childreni


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

oenpelli


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma, you nailed it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Sel you want a go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ok kav you can have a turn


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Who's going?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got more if you like, till the others are ready?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ok Kitah you go again


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

may be a bit hard?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

No more turtles lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Tiger?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Fine. well, that bloody well wasn't hard, was it?! Jeeze! *grumble*


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Scales give tigers away lol

Here....


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh. I shall remember that in future then, I suppose. Damn it! lol

Water dragon? doesn't look right... I should stop with this game


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

The back of some form of Gecko ?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 22, 2010)

Salturus. swaini?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

vadnappa said:


> Salturus. swaini?


 
Close...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Saltuarius wyberba?


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 22, 2010)

salebrosus?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep.

Saltuarius wyberba


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweet, I got one  though granted, I could only start looking it up 'properly' when vadnappa got the genus correct... and then it was just "match the pattern" 


might be easy, might be hard


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Just beside the eye of a water dragon ?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

boyds


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

Farma said:


> boyds



Yup


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

I was right about it being beside the eye...Just a little credit ? haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

man..... im a lendend at herp snap :lol:

go again kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

The picture I used was actually just above the right leg  that big green bit


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

again, probably easy for you guys


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh I suck then ay hah. 

Croc?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

not a croc (fresh or salty)

and sorry, I didn't intend to mean that if you can't get it, you suck- you guys just seem good at Id's


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

croc


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

does it live in the ocean


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

No, it does not


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Hah nah I know Kitah, all good  This one has me stumped


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

V. giganteus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

mattsnake said:


> v. Giganteus?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

ahhh that one had me stumped


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah good one Mattsnake, I was tempted to say Varanus... But the up close view threw me.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 22, 2010)

BANG first guess! 

Blake you can take my turn if you want....I'm on my phone so can't post pics


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Learn to multi-task Matt!
Everyone's taking too long so I'm going to post one. Matt, let others have a few goes before spoiling it :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Juvie eastern brown? haven't a clue


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Learn to multi-task Matt!
> Everyone's taking too long so I'm going to post one. Matt, let others have a few goes before spoiling it :lol:



I meant I'm on the Internet on my phone lol. 
No ones guessing, but I don't even think I can give it away coz I'm not 100% on what it is..


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2010)

pygmy mulga? *shrugs*


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

I mean I'm about 80% that it's a mulga but I'm just not positive....


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2010)

if its not a mulga snake, its a curl snake, and if im not wrong its western queensland locale.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah yes I'm gunna change my guess to _Suta_ _suta_ ...forgot all about those stupid little snakes! I thought it was a certain roadkill mulga but it was more red than that...


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2010)

i shall win Matt, for my name is also Matt! HA!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha, well done Mattmc! _Suta suta_ it is


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2010)

but as i have school for the next 4 hours, i shall surrender my go to the next man in line


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok then good guess Matt.

Here's the next one for anyone thats interested....
Stay out of it Dan haha.


----------



## kupper (Mar 23, 2010)

night tiger mattsnake or BTS ?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

No kupper not a brown tree..


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 23, 2010)

woma?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

donno EB?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

western brown?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Kitah your getting good at this


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Sweet  hang on a second... finding piccy, wont take long!

Edit;


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

copperhead?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok. in future when I do more, I'm gonna make em really hard! You get em too quick


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

this one may be a little to easy but ohwell


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

lacey


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope..


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

err.. probably way off- heath monitor? _Varanus rosenburgi

_Edit; what species of monitor is in your avvy? I rekon its that one! lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope, rosenburgi tend to be alot darker than this guy...


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

its not the one thats my avatar its a different monitor hes just a hatchie this guys much bigger


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Spencers?

Or Sandie? lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

yes indeed one of my spencers a better pic of him.. your turn kitah


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Hehe yay  I'm starting to like monitors more, theres some gorgeous ones around! Yours included


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

gonna take a guess and say frilly..
cheers for the comment, hes just started to decide to like me, instead of hate me,


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

bloody HELL! PFft. No fair. lol. You're gonna start gettin single scale photos off me soon! lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

scales resembemed one of my frilly's


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

1 sec i'll find a hard one for ya's


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

bugger. Woulda helped if I chose an animal you DIDN'T keep  Shall keep that in mind!

Edit; I prob won't be trying to guess the next one, I'm at uni and supposed to be working between classes! lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

i keep this animal also tho this is not my pic..


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

scrubby


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Darn not hard enought i see, yeah was a scrubb
your turn Asharee


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Uni work? what uni? 

I wish I checked that last one! That was an eeeeeasy one! hehe


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

****, um um um i have no photos D: kitah, you can have my turn


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

NO photos? You should take some lol 

hard one, I hope


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

tai?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a taipan


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

give me a clue ?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Elapid? or colubrid?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Makes it easy for ya tho! well. easier...

EDIT: Error- its a colubrid apparently!

Edit AGAIN: Most sites say elapid.. some say colubrid :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

antarcticus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

ARGH! edited again- I THINK its an elapid. multiple sources say so, though some say colubrid :shock:


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

bts?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha nice.

Bts?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

not a bts.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2010)

im out of ideas lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

I feel rather stupid, not knowing whether its 100% elapid OR colubrid! shame on me.... I know the species though? haha

PRETTY sure its an elapid.. sorry. Lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Bockadam?

I don't know whether to guess colubrids or elapids or what now... Lol

front or rear fanged?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

well, in reality I'm acting like an idiot/fool just to confuse you, and make it more difficult. yup. thats it! 

Not a Bockadam...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Keelback?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Front fanged. Fairly small species, common, wide distribution

Not a keelback

I gotta go soon- guess quickly! lol.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

_Demansia psammophis?_


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Some sort of shovel-nose?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> _Demansia psammophis?_



Correct  Your turn! good timing, gotta go!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

thought so, haveing internet problems tho,
heres one for ya's


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Yellow face whip

Damn too slow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

coastal


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

dang not hard enought again ohwell, Farma's go,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

hmmm I cant open any pics???
matt you take over


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't, I've used up all my internet so I'm on my phone and can't upload pics...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

um someone take over


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

i'll upload one than
well heres a real hard one than,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

ackie?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Correct  Your turn! good timing, gotta go!


since when is a yellow faced whippy a colubrid?:shock::shock::shockr were you just saying it was ?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

not a acckie..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

tristis


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> since when is a yellow faced whippy a colubrid?:shock::shock::shockr were you just saying it was ?



She wasn't sure and then corrected herself...


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

V. storri 
OR 
V. glebopalma


----------



## jinin (Mar 23, 2010)

Kimberley Rock Monitor!!!!
V. Glauerti


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, jinin got it...


----------



## jinin (Mar 23, 2010)

8] umm...let me get a pic


----------



## jinin (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres 1: No Hints...to Easy


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

perentie?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> She wasn't sure and then corrected herself...


oh ok....


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope ya dont mind guys I stuck one in for you


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Gts?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 23, 2010)

Keelback


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

no one has said yes or no, and have logged of so heres another one...
hard one this time..


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Keelback


  yep sadly a dead one gotten by a feline


----------



## kupper (Mar 23, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> no one has said yes or no, and have logged of so heres another one...
> hard one this time..


 

slaty grey


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope verry close tho


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Common tree snake?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope, again close..


----------



## kupper (Mar 23, 2010)

keelback ?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

Bockadam?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

nope..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

swampy


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

F. leucobalia


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

verry close matt but Farma got it,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

i cant open pics at the moment so someone else go


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

What's the scientific name for a swampy? I always thought they were marsh snakes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

hemiaspis signata


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

correct matt, i should ahve said it Hemiaspis signata


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

marsh snake or black bellied swamp snake
depends on where your from i suppose


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

ok lauren post a hard one


----------



## jinin (Mar 23, 2010)

Greenrx got my one....


----------



## Lozza (Mar 23, 2010)

what about this one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

oh no not another gecko one 
lol im no good at gecko's


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

coggeri?


----------



## Sel (Mar 23, 2010)

velvet gecko? (total guess am hurrying off to do something..lol)


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

At a first glance it looks like a bunch of cells under an ER.... But seeing as it isn't, I have no idea with Gecko's


----------



## sambino (Mar 23, 2010)

leopard gecko


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

All herps must be Australian. So if it's a Leopard, it's bending the rules


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

marbelled velvet gecko?

doesn't look right, but ya never know 

edit: or a southern spotted gecko


----------



## Lozza (Mar 23, 2010)

sorry it took so long to reply - aps has been so slow I gave up for awhile.
Farma got it  - its Oedura coggeri


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

woohoo 
um kitah your turn again you do good ones lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably an easy one for you guys


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

Geesh, disregard that, my mind was switched off... Pseudonaja?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

bluie


----------



## Sel (Mar 23, 2010)

Crocodile


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Blakehose (kinda) got it- Eastern brown snake. Sorry for the slow reply, I fell asleep....


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh damn it, I originally said EB, but thought I would widen it due to the absence of the typical spots seen on their belly.... I have too much homework to play, so I say Kitah goes again


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Lol like mine do ya? Here's hoping I don't fall asleep again haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

butleri


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

actually, Shingle ?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope to both


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

scutatus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

nope. Finished your homework?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

is it aquatic?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

No, not aquatic


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm trying, but it is getting extremely boring. I'll be here until 3am with the amount I've got.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

I honestly do not know that one


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Front fanged elapid, if that helps


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

hmmm, oxyuranus ?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

is it one of the main families, Pseudonaja? Pseudechis? maybe a hop?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

There's quite a few species within the genus, but its not from either of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

Acanthopis antarcticus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 23, 2010)

B. fasciolatus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Am I in the right genus or way out?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

wrong genus  what other hints can I give... lol

If it helps, the photo was taken near the head of the animal


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

A. praelongus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope  wrong genus again


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Pale-head?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Demansia vestigiata?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Edit; Dan's!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet!
Ok lets see what I've got.... 1 minute

If it's already been done can we not do it? Running out of options...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Lesser black whip? 

Edit - damn slow iPhone! Lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha  Well, you still got it right at least, that counts for something!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a crack at this


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

If that's a turtle I'm gunna hit you


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, you know me better than that, do I even have any photo's of a turtle?

Hey I'm 28 posts smarter than you!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

I believe you may have a photo of a broad-shelled from near Roma perhaps??

I honestly have no idea and am gunna have a massive stab and say Pseudonaja textilis - kawana local?

Oh I didn't realise I'd broken the 2000 barrier...i bet I'm one infraction smarter than you though haha


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually I don't, I did have once, but I deleted them along with all the Lake Broadwater pics.
I am sorry to announce you are incorrect. I may not be on again until tomorrow after work, so have fun not knowing. Don't lose sleep over it!

You are, but that can be fixed pretty easy!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn it looks so much like behind the mouth of an EB...

Ummm.... Is it an elapid?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

oxyuranus ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep it's an elapid, not Oxy


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Pseudonaja nuchalis


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

P. australis?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Scrap that last one... I'm 110% sure that it's a Rough-scale snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Can we do some non-snake ones so I can participate in my own thread?:lol:

Thanks Gex


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Can we do some non-snake ones so I can participate in my own thread?:lol:
> 
> Thanks Gex



Pfft what's more interesting than snakes? Haha

You can have my go Gex if ya want seeing I just guessed Dan's one


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh I knew it kinda looked like something I'd seen before, but couldn't remember what! Rough scale, haha  Even if its not, it's what the picture reminds me of! If I get others later, I have a few gecko pics I could use as well


----------



## longqi (Mar 24, 2010)

*Try this*

Try this little darling


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Pfft what's more interesting than snakes? Haha
> 
> You can have my go Gex if ya want seeing I just guessed Dan's one


Ok thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok try this one, hopefully its not to easy


----------



## XKiller (Mar 24, 2010)

orrr not gecko's.... but i'm gonna take a guess and say spiny tailed


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> orrr not gecko's.... but i'm gonna take a guess and say spiny tailed


Sorry its not a Spiny


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

_Gehyra dubia_?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

No


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Variegated?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Variegated?


Correct its Gehyra variegata


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

No one has gone yet so I'm going to add one... shouldn't be too hard


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

H. bitorquatus? 

Or am I way out and it's some sort of Delma?


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

It's not a snake.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 24, 2010)

scaleyfoot?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

scaly foot?

or a burtons legless?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

D. plebeia


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> scaly foot legless lizard?
> 
> a strangely coloured burtons legless?



No such thing as a strangely coloured Burtons 
...they seem to come in every colour of the rainbow and every pattern too lol


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

It is a scaley foot... Common to be exact, I thought it was too easy. 





I have something that should be much harder.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> No such thing as a strangely coloured Burtons
> ...they seem to come in every colour of the rainbow and every pattern too lol



Yeah, I realised that after I said it and edited it out lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

The easy common ones always take the longest to guess lol

Fire out the hard one No-Two


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure how hard it will eb but have a crack anyways.


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Bardick?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Bardick?

Ah too slow.


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

It is a bardick, how about this one?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Native? Cunninghams?


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

It's australian, not a cunningham though.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 24, 2010)

is it a ....... prickly forest skink (gnypetoscincus queenslandiae)


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

No-two said:


> It's australian, not a cunningham though.



Did I get the genus right?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Egernia mcpheei?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

E. stokesii?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Since No-two has disappeared and I got the last one, I'm going to chuck one up. Not sure how easy this one will be, but all the same...


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

lepricorn???


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

a snake?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> lepricorn???



Damn, that was quick! I thought it would take a little longer than that at least :lol:

No, it's not a snake.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm pygopod


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 24, 2010)

burtons?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> hmm pygopod





Asharee133 said:


> burtons?



Nope and nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

skink??? pink tonuge?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> skink??? pink tonuge?



It's a skink, but it's not a pink tongue.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 24, 2010)

scratch that, im thinking a she-oak


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> blotched bluie?



Nope.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

kingii


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

frontalis


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

branchialis


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> kingii



Which one are you guessing? If mine, then no.



Asharee133 said:


> scratch that, im thinking a she-oak



Nope.



Farma said:


> frontalis



Nope.



Farma said:


> branchialis



Nope.

Someone is very, very close though.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Bloody garden skinks!

C. michaeli ?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Bloody garden skinks!
> 
> C. michaeli ?



:lol: Nope


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

frerei

I give up...cooking dinner lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> frerei
> 
> I give up...cooking dinner lol



Nope. You give up too easily :lol:


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> Nope. You give up too easily :lol:



argh. Is it egernia species? coz if its not..i got nothing. lol

Food...mmm


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> argh. Is it egernia species? coz if its not..i got nothing. lol
> 
> Food...mmm



Mine isn't. I think No-two's is though


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

It's a penny lizard.....all skinks are just the same thing with different colours, patterns and sizes!


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> It's a penny lizard.....all skinks are just the same thing with different colours, patterns and sizes!



hahah. Once I would have agreed with you. I've taken a liking to some skinks in recent times though..

Everyone give up? If so, I'll post another one. Maybe an easier one.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Eulamprus martini?
If not is it endemic to NSW?
Is it also endemic to other states?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Eulamprus martini?
> If not is it endemic to NSW?
> Is it also endemic to other states?



It's not _Eulamprus martini_. It's found in two states.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn im confused now, no two has one aswell?
hmmm


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

no two, is yours anything ive said already..lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> Damn im confused now, no two has one aswell?
> hmmm



Yep, but he disappeared ages ago so I posted one since I got the last one.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

sandswimmer??? lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> sandswimmer??? lol



Nope


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> hahah. Once I would have agreed with you. I've taken a liking to some skinks in recent times though..
> 
> Everyone give up? If so, I'll post another one. Maybe an easier one.



Haha I like Egernia, Tiliqua and pink tongues and that's it...I struggle to differentiate between the rest lol.

E. tenuis?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha I like Egernia, Tiliqua and pink tongues and that's it...I struggle to differentiate between the rest lol.
> 
> E. tenuis?



_Carlia_ are pretty neat for small skinks!

It's not _E. tenuis_.

Ok, a clue. It's found only in NSW and QLD.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

egernia modesta or saproscincus challengeri??? if not i give up until the next one lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> egernia modesta or saproscincus challengeri??? if not i give up until the next one lol



Nope and nope.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Tussock rainbow?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Tussock rainbow?



Nope.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm gunna need more help

is it widespread through both states?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'm gunna need more help
> 
> is it widespread through both states?



Its overall range is quite small.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

a new speices that your keeping from us???


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

not even sure what's been said now lol.

E. murrayi

if not does it have four legs?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> a new speices that your keeping from us???



:lol: No



Mattsnake said:


> not even sure what's been said now lol.
> 
> E. murrayi



:lol:

And no, it's not _E. murrayi_.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

anomalopus leuckartii anomalopus verreauxii????


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> anomalopus leuckartii anomalopus verreauxii????



Nope and nope.

And to Mattsnake, sorry, I missed your last question in my previous response. It has four limbs.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

S. rosei


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

Eulamprus martini


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> S. rosei



Nope.


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> Eulamprus martini



Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

S.spectabilis or O.truncatus


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

Slackers cheating
lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> S.spectabilis or O.truncatus


Nope and nope.



Sel said:


> Slackers cheating
> lol



:lol: If you all give up I'll show you (as proof I'm not cheating ) and give you an easier one.


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Mar 24, 2010)

bluetounge


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

CrpetLurvr97 said:


> bluetounge



Nope.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> Nope and nope.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: If you all give up I'll show you (as proof I'm not cheating ) and give you an easier one.



Never!
But im not going to guess anymore..haha


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> Never!
> But im not going to guess anymore..haha



hahah. You've given up then!

Ok, if one more person says they've given up, I'll tell you all the answer to this one and post an easier one.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

show us and do another


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got it... It's _Stupidus_ _pennylizardsare_ _crapidus_ 

I give up


----------



## bluereptile (Mar 24, 2010)

_egernia guthega? eulamprus leuraenis? eulamprus martini?_


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

leuraensis
one more..lol


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

​Lampropholis delicate


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I've got it... It's _Stupidus_ _pennylizardsare_ _crapidus_
> 
> I give up



haha. So close, Mattsnake!



bluereptile said:


> _egernia guthega? eulamprus leuraenis? eulamprus martini?_



Nope nope nope.



Sel said:


> leuraensis
> one more..lol



haha Fish. Nope.



blakehose said:


> Lampropholis delicate


Nope.

It was _Coeranoscincus reticulatus_. Farma guessed the only other member of the genus ages ago; I was surprised no one got it after that!


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

Crap. Not even close..lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, next one. This one is probably too easy.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

That's not even a penny lizard....it's a bloody earthworm!


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be honest, I didn't even look at the picture, I just saw on the last page that it was skinks and then chose the first one that came to mind.....No wonder I was sooo many worlds away from being correct haha.


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That's not even a penny lizard....it's a bloody earthworm!



:lol:


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Mar 24, 2010)

bearded dragon


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

jacky dragon??


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Eastern beardie?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

CrpetLurvr97 said:


> bearded dragon



Nope.



geckos_are_great said:


> jacky dragon??



Nope.



Mattsnake said:


> Eastern beardie?



Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

mountain dragon


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

burns dragon>?\


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Angle-head?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> mountain dragon


Nope.



geckos_are_great said:


> burns dragon>?\


Nope.



Mattsnake said:


> Angle-head?


Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

nobbie??? gilberts??


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> nobbie??? gilberts??



Nope and nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

two line dragon???


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> two line dragon???



Which one?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

white lipped??


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

Tympanocryptis diemensis


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> white lipped??



Nope.



Sel said:


> *Tympanocryptis diemensis*



It's a two-lined dragon, Fish (_Diporiphora_ _______?)


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

northern??? bennits


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

God, all these scientific names are giving me a headache lol


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

australis?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> northern??? bennits



Not a nothern. Never heard of a "bennits." What's the scientific name for that?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> australis?



Bingo! _Diporiphora australis_.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> Not a nothern. Never heard of a "bennits." What's the scientific name for that?



its a bennettii.. i think


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i have a crapy book slacker half the names in it are wrong. so lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> its a bennettii.. i think



haha. Of course. Thanks Fish. Hurry up then, your turn


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> yeah i have a crapy book slacker half the names in it are wrong. so lol



You're correct in the name just incorrect spelling.
Bennett's two-lined dragon - _D. bennettii_

Thats a very plain looking Tommy, Where is its locale?


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

I cant crop pictures...


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Slats said:


> Thats a very plain looking Tommy, Where is its locale?



Ipswich, QLD. Here's a slightly less plain one found about 20km away from that one. http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp268/robosnakes/herping/Lee/Karawatha/DSC_0126.jpg


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sel said:


> I cant crop pictures...



Send me a PM with one then Fish, and I can crop it for you. Obviously I won't "play" that round.


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

Ipswitch is a little dull.  
that Tommy is a cracker.


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

nah its ok, u can post one.


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Slats said:


> Ipswitch is a little dull.
> that Tommy is a cracker.



haha. So true.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

ahh, really really bad day. sigh. 

So, whats next?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a crack Kitah, yours have been good so far! Maybe improve your day a bit


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok Sel. One more then it's someone else's turn... this should be another easy one.


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

keelback


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

haha. Too easy. What've you got for us then, Slats?


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

haha


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

lol apparently I'm slow  note- don't get distracted!


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

croc... saltie or freshie.. lol


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

salty


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> croc... saltie or freshie.. lol



Nice


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

no one else is goin so i will.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

oops lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

haha sorry, I was a bit slow


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

C. boschmai?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

A. arafurae?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

negative, if they were for the image i posted


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> negative, if they were for the image i posted



I missed yours. _Stegonotus cucullatus_?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> I missed yours. _Stegonotus cucullatus_?



well that was mighty boring! 

unfortunately DOR


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> no one else is goin so i will.



Some sort of monitor maybe, I'm thinking V. various_?_


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> well that was mighty boring!
> 
> unfortunately DOR
> 
> View attachment 119580



haha sorry. Shame; they're neat little snakes. So friendly :lol:


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

nope not a monitor


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> nope not a monitor



Is it _A. arafurae_?


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

GRRR i just spent like 20mins trying to crop a stupid picture and i failed royally.
i give up...

It was awesome too..lol wanna guess what it was?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

nope


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

give u a hint its a lizard


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 24, 2010)

woopsy, didn't realise what the pic was, im saying....juvie lacey?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

no not a lacey


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

_C. fionni_?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

....the back of a water dragon?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

bingo slacker got it


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

My turn my turn
Its easy....coz i cant crop for balls...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

eastern brown?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

EB?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

palehead


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

farma got it 
too easy..


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

I was thinking that too Farma, I'm going for Palehead


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

aww go again Sel


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2010)

No i dont have any pics and it took me ages to figure out how to crop them lol 
i need to do stuff..so later


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one Fish! I might jump in again then


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

dan your turn then


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker is that a red bellie??


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> slacker is that a red bellie??



Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

is it an elapid??


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Tiger?


Oh and Dan if you read this I got bored and went for a herp down RR ....there's still snakes out


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> is it an elapid??



Yep, it's an elapid.



Mattsnake said:


> Tiger?



Nope, not a tiger.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

spotted black snake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

adder


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> spotted black snake?


Nope.



Farma said:


> adder


Nope.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Small Eyed


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Eastern brown?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Small Eyed


Nope.



Mattsnake said:


> Eastern brown?


Nope.

Glad to see this is a little more tricky than the keelback :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

stephens banded?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Austrelaps superbus


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> stephens banded?


Nope.



blakehose said:


> Australaps superbus


Nope.

Someone's very close.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

White crown?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet Matt, what did you find?

Damn I thought I had it then, I've seen Small Eyed's with bellies similar...

Hoplo bungeroides?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Ramsayi?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

broad headed snake


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> White crown?


Nope.



DanTheMan said:


> Sweet Matt, what did you find?
> 
> Damn I thought I had it then, I've seen Small Eyed's with bellies similar...
> 
> Hoplo bungeroides?



Nope.



blakehose said:


> Ramsayi?



Nope.



Kitah said:


> broad headed snake



Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

devis banded???


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> devis banded???



Nope.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 24, 2010)

i like this game


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

A crappy dwyers?


Dan I did one lap and found 6 stinky snakes and a 2metre carpet.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

P. colletti?

6 of the bastards!? That place is full of them! Check the tin?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll go with A.Libialis... Purely because I love Copperheads.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

...pale headed snake again? (_Hoplocephalus bitorquatus)_


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> ...pale headed snake again? (_Hoplocephalus bitorquatus)_



hahaha. Bingo!

I'd actually picked that one for my next one before Sel posted that. Then I decided to go with it anyway, because no one would expect me to post the same thing as the last :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn it! Tricky bugger


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Go me


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

stephens banded ok scrap that you already got it

um cane toad


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Skink?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Uhh.. if both of those were for my image, then no 

Not a cane toad either. Its at least a BIT prettier than one of those buggers!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Cane toad? Lol


Yeah 6 stinky buggers all basking...everytime I saw one I wished for a roughie haha. Carpet was a welcome relief... Only did one lap coz there was another car herping the same road and they kept stopping and starting and it was ******* me off! Haha


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Naww, its a nice looking critter, not an ugly toad! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

adder


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

It's probably a turtle  :lol:


Umm is it a frog?

Or 

A. praelongus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it really that hard? :shock: Not a frog

And watch it, or they'll all be turtles haha. I have quite a few turtle pics! :lol:

edit; not an adder either


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it a snake?


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Is it really that hard? :shock: Not a frog
> 
> And watch it, or they'll all be turtles haha. I have quite a few turtle pics! :lol:
> 
> edit; not an adder either



Turtle?

Certainly not a snake. Doesn't look like a lizard except a skink, which you've already ruled out.... I know absolutely nothing about turtles and couldn't ID one to save my life, so if it's a turtle I'll just give up now


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

"Certainly not a snake" aye? it most definitely is


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> "Certainly not a snake" aye? it most definitely is



No *******? huh. That was the only thing I thought I could rule out. Scales don't look right. File snake?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha glad I confused you  not a file snake.

It is an elapid


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Haha glad I confused you  not a file snake.
> 
> It is an elapid



:shock: Bugger me then. I have no idea.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Quite a distinctive snake, hence the 'close scale' shot of it. The head is towards the bottom right of the image


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Astrotia stokesii?

Edit: Rule that out..... Pseudonaja Guttata?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

nope


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm... Not an adder of any sort? Not praelongus?

Haha Matt, they probably found a Tiger


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

nope not a keelback either. Since when were they elapids? lol

well known species....


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> Turtle?
> 
> Certainly not a snake. Doesn't look like a lizard except a skink, which you've already ruled out.... I know absolutely nothing about turtles and couldn't ID one to save my life, so if it's a turtle I'll just give up now



Haha back at the start of the game Kitah would rip out a turtle everytime and we all hated it! :lol:


suberbus or ramsayi?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha back at the start of the game Kitah would rip out a turtle everytime and we all hated it! :lol:
> 
> 
> suberbus or ramsayi?



Hey, I only posted two turts! the kreffts and the loggerhead! lol

Neither of those


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> nope not a keelback either. Since when were they elapids? lol
> 
> well known species....



Haha, I edited it after I realised you said it was an elapid

Not the D. vestigiata again is it?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Kitah said:


> nope not a keelback either. Since when were they elapids? lol
> 
> well known species....



Didn't you hear? They swapped places with the Yellow-Faced Whip Snake


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

How about P. textilis?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

ahh right... my mistake Matt! :lol:

and no, not _D_. _vestigiata, _or _P. textilis_


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

C'mon ya slackers, someone get it.. I want to know what it is now. I've given up :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hmmm... Not an adder of any sort? Not praelongus?
> 
> Haha Matt, they probably found a Tiger



No they did not find a tiger! :evil:

it's got me stumped...looks like an adder or a cane toad to me :?

An adder/toad hybrid?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> No they did not find a tiger! :evil:



Yea they did, it was the other Matt and it's now in a small click clack under his bed!

Hmm... Well known aye? P. australis?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Denisonia devisi?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I would consider it to be well known- mention the name on here and I bet the vast majority of people would know what you're talking about. 'common' folk may not, as much

Not P. australis, or D. devisi

and you're suggesting a HYBRID now are you!? nah... not a hybrid. whats another hint I can give... mhmmm


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> An adder/toad hybrid?



I'm going to go with a front-fanged, venomous cunninghams x pobblebonk. That's my final thought on this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

roughy


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

This ones got me stumped, I'm just taking random stabs now.

O. microlepidotus?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Not a roughy. 

Slacker, unfortunately not a front-fanged venomous cunninghams x pobblebonk. not even one of the rarer, non-venomous, sterile ones


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Fine..... Genus starts with a P, and as I said, very distinctive markings.... Would you like to keep trying, or just want me to show it?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

An ugly T.carinatus ? 
Edit: Pseudonaja Nuchalis?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

P. colletti, I was going to say a dull adult earlier but decided against it


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> P. colletti




see, wasn't that hard was it? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

thats the ugliest colletts iv ever seen


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Australia Zoo aye?

K one sec I'll see what I've got...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Australia Zoo aye?



Yes indeed! Not the best shot of this guy, but it was good for this purpose


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Is that Australia zoos poor excuse for a collett's?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> thats the ugliest colletts iv ever seen


 
Agreed!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Too bloody slow again! I hate interneterizing on a phone!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> thats the ugliest colletts iv ever seen




aww, its not that bad!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

It's disgusting! They could have used a better example

Who does this belong to?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It's disgusting! They could have used a better example



lol, true. 

erm. black tailed monitor?

edit; or is it a dragon?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Correct, 'tis a dragon of some description...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Pogona barbata?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Frilly


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

I knew you would get it straight away. Although I don't recall inviting you to guess? :lol:

Extra 2 points for whoever can guess the locality - Matt excluded


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Doesn't look anything like any of the one's I've seen around here, so west somewhere? NT?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Mt Glorious ?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh really? I based my guess off the fact that those leaves look similar to ones that are found in a certain national park near here.. 

I'm not giving away the locality, but I think a visit to there is well overdue!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope and nope!
It's def. none of those, but I'm not going to get too specific actually, not too common in this area at all. 
So therefore blakehose was the closest for somewhere in SE Qld



Mattsnake said:


> I'm not giving away the locality, but I think a visit to there is well overdue!



It certainly is!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

mhmm.. I did originally say south of where I am (Tville) but then edited it- looked up the distribution and it said northern and western QLD + Aus! It lies! I shall eventually learn to not trust everything I read on the internet, from google. maybe.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright, your turn Matt. Last one before bed... up at 5am to go to Tassie tomorrow.


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

The distribution maps only show areas where the density of the animal meets the requirement. There are always stray populations.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 24, 2010)

Slats said:


> The distribution maps only show areas where the density of the animal meets the requirement. There are always stray populations.



Mhmm, I'd never stopped to think about that. It makes sense, I just never thought of it as a density thing. 

And yes, I'm an idiot :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2010)

Someone can take my turn...can't upload pictures at the moment.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

easy one


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you make that a little bit bigger? My eyes aren't that good


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

oh- sorry! hang on


here ya go- can't find that same pic, but heres another of the same species 



also... I've gotta go soon, early uni day again


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

File snake? :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

:lol:

need I even comment?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

If I had to guess seriously based only on the last photo, I'd say one of the _Gehyra_. No thoughts on species though. Am I on the right track?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Oedura of some sort? Taken at night so the normal colours are all faded? lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Oedura of some sort? Taken at night so the normal colours are all faded? lol



That was my next guess... an opaque _Oedura robusta_ heh.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> That was my next guess... an opaque _Oedura robusta_ heh.



different picture again, but same gecko- robust velvet


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

They always look like crap at night!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't comment whether they look any better during the day- never seen them then! Are they just more vibrant/less faded?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Lucky guess. And yes, I've never seen them during the day either; only a handful at night.


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok.. here's one for you, Mattsnake. You'll love it. :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

If you wanna see robust velvets both day and night pay Dan a visit lol....there's heaps around his house! 


It's a garden skink slacker... 

Can you help me out a little bit with a locality? Is it SE QLD?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm gunna guess _Morethia_ _boulengeri_ and then go to bed....


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I'm gunna guess _Morethia_ _boulengeri_ and then go to bed....



Correct!

That was far less enjoyable than I anticipated. I had thought that given your clear love for all things small and skinky it might have taken you a little longer.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha sweet!

Maybe I should start studying up on them so I can differentiate between a garden skink with one spot on it's head and a garden skink with two spots on it's head 

Anyone that wants to take my go feel free.....


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

ummmm... keelback?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> ummmm... keelback?


No ....keep guessing


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Anal divided; EB


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> Anal divided; EB


  that is it ....slacker your turn now ...


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok..


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

is it a frog.


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

It certainly is a frog.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Pseudophryne raveni


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Pseudophryne raveni



Nope.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

ok then, is it _Pseudophyrne bibroni_?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> ok then, is it _Pseudophyrne bibroni_?



Nope.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Pseudophryne coriacea?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Pseudophryne coriacea?



Nope.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Pseud. major?

If not, I'm abandoning the Pseudophyrne path...


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Pseud. major?
> 
> If not, I'm abandoning the Pseudophyrne path...



Nope.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

*Uperoleia laevigata?
If not does it occur in NSW?
*


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> *Uperoleia laevigata?
> If not does it occur in NSW?
> *



It's not _U. laevigata,_ but it does occur in NSW.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

*Uperoleia fusca?*


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> *Uperoleia fusca?*



Correct


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet, ok give me a minute


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok try this one


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Shall we begin?

Frog?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_Crinia_?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Excellent....

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say _Lechirodus fletcheri_???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> _Crinia_?


Yes its a Crinia


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_Crinia signifera?_


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> _Crinia signifera?_


Nope


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_parinsignifera_?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> _parinsignifera_?


Correct
Jeebus, you guys are good


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Correct
> Jeebus, you guys are good



I'm hopeless, and even more so with frogs... just lucky


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Oedura?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Oedura?



Yep.. easy one


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

oedura lesueurii?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> oedura tryoni?



Nope.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

i changed it silly to lesueurii


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> lesueurii



Nope.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

poo. robusta?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> poo. robusta?



It's arguably "poo" but it's not _robusta_


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

castelnaui? i want the next turn! lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> castelnaui? i want the next turn! lol



Keep guessing then


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

-sigh- coggeri?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> -sigh- coggeri?



Nope..


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol im gonna keep guessing, marmorata?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> lol im gonna keep guessing, marmorata?



lol. Not many left now...


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

O. rhombifer


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

monillis?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

tyroni?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> O. rhombifer



We have a winner


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

can i have a go anyway >.>? please matt


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Too easy :lol:

Ash you can have my go if you like?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

YAY im just cropping it


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

E. saxatilis


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_Egernia_?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

yes its egernia


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_cunninghami_?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_coventryi_?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope again


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_striolata_?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

E.frerei?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

stokesii


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

saxatilis?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> _striolata_?


nup


Geckoman said:


> E.frerei?


nopeee


Mattsnake said:


> stokesii


nuh uh


Geckoman said:


> saxatilis?


and no


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

None of them? Hmm.

_E. whitii_?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

no again :lol: give up yet? hurry i gotta go do dishes lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Pretty much has to be Whites skink???

I give up then unless it's a land mullet?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Meh I give up, its almost high tide! I'm going fishing


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

not a whites skink...


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_E. mcpheei_?

This is a good one


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> _E. mcpheei_?
> 
> This is a good one



SHOOT! damn. you got me! grats  Eastern crevice skink. Egernia Mcpheei. i love them, i got pooped on by one at mt buffalo


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> SHOOT! damn. you got me! grats



Finally lol. Nice one!

This one should be tricky. Hopefully.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

skink of some kind? *slaps my hand* must go do dishes! no more guessing...lol


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> skink of some kind? *slaps my hand* must go do dishes! no more guessing...lol



heh. Yep 

That narrows it down to what... 370+ species?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Where's Mt Buffalo?


Is that a skink slacker?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> Finally lol. Nice one!
> 
> This one should be tricky. Hopefully.



It's a Garden Skink, they're all the same! :lol:


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Where's Mt Buffalo?
> 
> 
> Is that a skink slacker?



I googled Mt Buffalo and it appears to be in VIC... well outside the known range for _mcpheei_ :shock: Misidentified _striolata / saxatilis_?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It's a Garden Skink, they're all the same! :lol:



lol


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> I googled Mt Buffalo and it appears to be in VIC... well outside the known range for _mcpheei_ :shock: Misidentified _striolata / saxatilis_?



That's what I was thinking....mcpheei should only be found in far north nsw and south east QLD, I've only seen them at Girraween NP. Really dumb skinks haha


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Acritoscincus platynotum?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Acritoscincus platynotum?



Nope.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Eulamprus martini?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Eulamprus martini?



Nope.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

_Eulamprus tenuis_


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> _Eulamprus tenuis_



Nope.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

Lampropholis delicata or guichenoti?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Lampropholis delicata or guichenoti?



Nope.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh o.o my bad -.-


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> Oh o.o my bad -.-



It happens 

I've got the feeling Mattsnake had that one on the first guess... not a bad effort!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker said:


> It happens
> 
> I've got the feeling Mattsnake had that one on the first guess... not a bad effort!



I know my penny lizards  hahaha


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

I give up on yours slacker lol.


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I give up on yours slacker lol.



lol. Hint: No one even has the genus yet.


----------



## bob360 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tiliqua gerrardi?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

bob360 said:


> Tiliqua gerrardi?



Nope.


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2010)

Ctenotus?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Australis said:


> Ctenotus?



Certainly is.


----------



## bob360 (Mar 25, 2010)

ctenotus taeniolatus?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

bob360 said:


> ctenotus taeniolatus?



Correct


----------



## bob360 (Mar 25, 2010)

YAY! but I dont have any pics someone else can go.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

do something outher than skinks and frogs...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

easy one?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

damn slow comp. kitah is that a snake???? tree snake?>


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

inland kitah?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

eastern long neck

and yes, greenrx- inland tai


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

lol mine was easy as


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

bit harder maybe?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_Pseudechis_?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

Mulga?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit; not a great photo, but yes 


greenrx7 said:


> mulga?


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit: Too late. I was going with _guttatus_.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

sweet, my turn?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

yup you got two


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome see if u can guess this one...


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

_P. lesueurii_?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Mar 25, 2010)

hmm looks like a crocidilly there


----------



## the-lizard-king (Mar 25, 2010)

easturn water dragon ear jigger bit


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

ooo can I guess


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

male eastern water dragon


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2010)

slacker got it first, (Physignathus lesueurii) eastern water dragon obvusley not hard enought


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 25, 2010)

I give up. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

pectoralis


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

a skink with orange on it


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I give up. :lol:


lol. Already?



Farma said:


> pectoralis


Nope.



geckos_are_great said:


> a skink with orange on it


Yes... it's also a reptile


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

rufilatus


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

would would never of thought ;p


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

Farma said:


> rufilatus



Nope.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

C.munda. C.vivax


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> C.munda.



Correct


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

crappish picture cant crop


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

no one?????


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

ok then some one else go


----------



## eipper (Mar 25, 2010)

christinus marmoratus


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah lol


----------



## eipper (Mar 25, 2010)

By all means some else have a go


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

There. guess your heart out


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

whites skink


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

no


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

egernia sp???


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 25, 2010)

tree skink?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nup lol


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

eastern striped skink?? robust striped skink


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

no and no :lol: its a hard one


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 25, 2010)

water skink


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nup


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

_Ctenotus_


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

yup


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2010)

Ctenotus regius?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

_Ctenotus__ spaldingi? _or _C. robustus_... ?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

nope teehee


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok  I really haven't a clue when it comes to skinks (not that I'm good at IDing anything else either lol) so won't continue pretending I have a clue what it is!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

C.hebetior?
If not is it endemic to NSW?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

allotropis


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Arg she is offline


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

not alltropis, its a hard one. not endemic to nsw, My mistake, its found basically everywhere


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

labillardieri?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

orientalis


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

tantillus?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes! its the uber striped skink  i thought it sounded funny so yay!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok my turn thanks to Farma


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

eb?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

No


----------



## mattmc (Mar 25, 2010)

swampy snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Latin names please


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2010)

mattmc said:


> swampy snake?



What the hell is a swampy snake lol


----------



## mattmc (Mar 25, 2010)

swamp snake...typo...marsh snake...black bellied swamp snake...

or for the latin name only people...hemiaspis signata

just a stab in the dark..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2010)

mattmc said:


> swamp snake...typo...marsh snake...black bellied swamp snake...
> 
> or for the latin name only people...hemiaspis signata
> 
> just a stab in the dark..


Thats the one, nice guess, you bastard!:lol:


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

if it can be seen


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

stephens banded


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 26, 2010)

jungle carpet? although it is tiny i think i can make out definite jungle possibilities


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh sorry, the cropping wasnt a great job, however farma has hit the nail on the head. too quick. ill need to make it harder next time.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like there's been a falling down in the guess the herp. 

Here's a trickier one. 







-H


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 26, 2010)

its a frog. that wasnt a hard one


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 26, 2010)

Frog, correct!


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

assa ?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, Assa.... and seeing as it's monotypic, we assume it's darlingtoni... Your go matt


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

hah! i should have left it to someone else.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 26, 2010)

golden crowned snake


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeap Golden Crowned, easy one.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

no.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

and im being serious, no its not.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Woops, haha! Stephens Banded then?


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry. wrong again.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm ok...

It's an elapid, yeah? Crowned of any sort? Maybe krefftii? Does look similar to the snout of a Denisonia maculata also...


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

one question at a time. this game is like celebrity heads. 

yes it is an elapid.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Hmmm ok...
> 
> It's an elapid, yeah? Crowned of any sort? Maybe krefftii? Does look similar to the snout of a Denisonia maculata also...


 

sorry im just being a pain. YES you have it. Cacophis kreffti - Dwarf Crowned Snake


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Fair enough.. Is it krefftii?


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

for those wondering - 








and i reckon everyone should post up the full pic at the end. will help people learn.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh well there you go, posted the correct one at the same time  Will just go get a photo now. If Matt's here, he can't spoil this one, sorry!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry got carried away and forgot to post the pic.. Here you go


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

Pebble earless?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> If Matt's here, he can't spoil this one, sorry!





Mattsnake said:


> Pebble earless?



Oh well I guess as long as your on this forum I can't post in this thread haha!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

It's just my epic identification skills! Haha unless I see them in real life where I have to still stare at it for 15mins and then identify a spotted black as a mulga :lol:

Was the first time I'd been on tonight too so I got lucky lol

Take another turn...


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Na I give up, any photo's I have of any reptiles you know! You go

Edit: Actually no, I've got one, 1 sec!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Get this one wise guy!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

The wax in your ear?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

red eyed tree frog?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

New Holland Frog?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

Or a stony-creek frog/_Litoria jungguy_?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Kitah said:


> red eyed tree frog?



Indeed it is!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that your picture Dan?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, from those water falls at Conondale.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

That picture is unreal!

I really need to see some of these guys.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice! I'd love to see some of them as well, incredible looking frogs!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Litoria gracilenta


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it frogger?

Is it _Litoria_ of some sort?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Litoria gracilenta



too easy


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

Go again someone...I'm bored and need entertainment


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## jinin (Mar 27, 2010)

Heres another. Lizard:


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2010)

Jinin ya didnt take a stab at what I put up now .....oh and is yours a Boyds?


----------



## jinin (Mar 27, 2010)

SOzz.... umm Rand Guess YF Whip?


----------



## jinin (Mar 27, 2010)

Mines Not Boyds


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 27, 2010)

RBB - young Green Tree Snake


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> RBB - young Green Tree Snake


  yes Dan ...i thought if i bronzed it ..cause colour was a dead set give away ..well I got a YFW out of it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

